# Test Drive Unlimeted 2 ?!



## Demcy (29. Januar 2009)

Hi Leutz...

Nach dem ich Onkel google schon würgen könnte und in einschlägigen Rennspielforen noch mehr spekuliert wird wie hier, über die neue GTX380 , wollte ich mal fragen ob von euch schon mal jemand was gehört hat .

Letzte Info was was von 1st Q 09 aber dann hätte man ja schon mal as gehörtoder nicht ??


----------



## kalgani (29. Januar 2009)

ich denke das wird noch einiges dauern...
und diesmal fände ich einen ordentlichen patch-support auch gut!


----------



## ForgottenRealm (29. Januar 2009)

Würde mich auch interessieren, ob und wann Atari das Spiel rausbringt.

Das letzte Test Drive war ja schon sehr geil, auch wenn die gelegendlichen Abstürze doch sehr nervig waren und der letzte "Patch" sogar bezahlt werden musste.


----------



## Demcy (29. Januar 2009)

Also mich bannt das game heute noch vor dem rechner ...

Ist doch das geilste einfach mal ne runde zu fahren ... bei sonne ... mit nem lambo... *träum*

Kann den zweite teil gar nicht erwarten ...

Hier und Hier gibt es ja einen kleinen aufhänger aber wie gesagt so richtig bekommt man nix raus


----------



## kalgani (29. Januar 2009)

das carpack war kein patch... da haben die wirklich nur fahrzeuge nachgepflegt.
aber ich gebe dir recht das dies hätte kostenlos passieren müssen!!!

hab im einem andern forum nen praktikanten worklog gelesen.
aber so richtig wichtiges stand auch da nciht drinne


----------



## der Türke (29. Januar 2009)

Demcy schrieb:


> Hi Leutz...
> 
> Nach dem ich Onkel google schon würgen könnte und in einschlägigen Rennspielforen noch mehr spekuliert wird wie hier, über die neue GTX380 , wollte ich mal fragen ob von euch schon mal jemand was gehört hat .
> 
> Letzte Info was was von 1st Q 09 aber dann hätte man ja schon mal as gehörtoder nicht ??




Was ist eine 380GTX??


----------



## Demcy (29. Januar 2009)

@ Der Türke : zu finden ist der spekulations Fred über die GTX380 hier


----------



## push@max (30. Januar 2009)

Ich habe bislang noch nichts von TDU2 gehört...wobei, der erste Teil liegt schon eine Weile zurück.


----------



## Atzenpeter (30. Januar 2009)

ich finde sie sollten auf jedenfall das online spielen besser machen da gabs echt viele probleme mit

aber ich freu mich auch tierisch drauf


----------



## Xrais (30. Januar 2009)

Irgendwas läuft in diesem thread verdammt schief , laut überschrift geht es hier um Test Drive Unlimeted 2 und alle erzählen was zu der GTX380 
das ist eigentlich unter den kürzel die geforce karte die irgendwann in zukunft erscheint oder hab ich schon zuviel bier intus  ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. Januar 2009)

Man,endlich mal wieder ein Spiel,wo sich da warten lohnt
Hoffentlich erscheint es bald


----------



## Fransen (30. Januar 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Man,endlich mal wieder ein Spiel,wo sich da warten lohnt
> Hoffentlich erscheint es bald



Jo, genau.
Aber diesmal bitte mit Gleichheit b/w Konsoleros und PC-Spielern.

Was das Releasedatum betrifft habe ich leider auch keine neuen Erkenntnisse...


----------



## Av3ng3R (6. Februar 2009)

Also nach dieser Halbherzigen Konsolenumsetzung vom 1. Teil und der supporteinstellung nach dem ganz tollen 35 MB Patch werde ich Atari ganz bestimmt nicht damit belohnen und mir den 2. Teil zu kaufen.

Ich bin zwar TD Fan seit c-64 Zeiten und hab mich tierisch über die Auslieferungs, Model, Anhalter, Kurierdienst Missionen gefreut

aber all die Umsetzungsfehler wie zB Geisterauto Crashs und die tolle Online Umsetzung werd ich Atari nicht dafür belohnen dass sie gesagt haben, Ach NÖÖÖ der 1. Teil war scheibe aber anstatt die Fehler auszubügeln machen wir lieber nen 2. Teil und benützen unsere Fans dann wieder als Beta Tester.

Geht bei Atari mal auf die Homepage und guckt eich mal das Forum an...


----------



## kalgani (6. Februar 2009)

das hast du eigentlich vollkommen recht.

werde TDU2 auch erst kaufen, wenn es vernünftig läuft.
vorher definitv nicht.
kann seit der letzten installation auch nicht online fahren 
findet wirklich NIE der TDU-server 
deshalb bin ich nun ja auch wieder bei TMN(F) gelandet^^


----------



## donbon (12. Februar 2009)

Habe mir gestern tdu gekauft, um es mit meiner xbox version zu vergleichen. Sieht etwas schärfer aus, aber der Hammer kommt jetzt!
Das Game hatte immer leichte Ruckler, als ob es alle 1000m die map kurz nachladen musste, sonst flüssug.
Ich dachte nur ALTER!!!!
Und was soll ich sagen...mit no dvd patch läuft es perfekt!
Sorry Atari, aber zum Glück hab ich nur 15€ ausgegeben, bei Vollpreis wäre ich deswegen ausgerastet!
Hallo cracks laufen stabiler als das original!!?
Btw.: gibt es für tdu auch grafik-mods?


----------



## kalgani (12. Februar 2009)

nicht wirklich stabiler wie du im verlauf des spiels noch feststellen wirst.
denn alle cracks haben das prob irgendwann keine missions mehr anwählen zu können...

auch etwas dämlich...


----------



## donbon (12. Februar 2009)

lol das bleibt mir zum glück erspart! hab mir ein savegame geladen, da ich nur im hardcore modus cruisen wollte


----------



## Sash (12. Februar 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Man,endlich mal wieder ein Spiel,wo sich da warten lohnt
> Hoffentlich erscheint es bald


 ging der spruch nicht: endlich ein mann den zu töten sich lohnt? von king arthur..


----------



## jo-ker (13. Februar 2009)

Habt ihr auch das Problem, das vei TDU manchmal ein freece von 5-10sek ist und danach klebt man entweder an einer Mauer oder man rast voll in Gegenverkehr, weil man nichts mehr sieht? Der Patch ist drauf!


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. Februar 2009)

Das passiert bei mir auch öfter, dummerweise fast immer während einer Damen, Auto oder Paketfahrt, wo einem sowas den Sieg kostet. Echt nervig, wenn man schon kurz vor dem Ziel ist und dann das Game freezt.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. Februar 2009)

Echt mir is das noch nie passiert


----------



## jo-ker (14. Februar 2009)

Mir aber, wie schon Railroads gesagt hat öfter. Vor allem in den genannten Modi. Einmal hab ich den F40 gefahren, 500m vorm Ziel war ein Freeze. Ich hätte ins Gamepad beissen können. Beim zweiten mal klappt das aber alles Problemlos.


----------



## cyco99 (16. Februar 2009)

Seitdem ich von WLAN auf Powerline (Devolo) umgestellt habe, gibt es bei TDU keine Verbindungsverluste und Abstürze mehr. Logisch erklären lässt sich das jedoch nicht.
TDU 2 ist übrigens einer meiner "Most Wanted"-Titel, da ich bisher auf auf dem PC kaum ein besseres Rennspiel gesehen habe als den ersten Teil (Colin 2 (Rally-Genre) und Flatout 2 (Arcade-Genre) waren ebenfalls klasse).
Leider kommt es mir so vor, als ob bei TDU im Online-Modus ziemlich heftig gecheatet wird. Manche Autos scheinen die Beschleunigung eines McLaren F1 und das Gewicht eines Leopard-Panzers zu haben. Dagegen hat man kaum eine Chance und wird folglich gnadenlos abgedrängt. Über eine wirkungsvolle Anti-Cheat Software in Teil 2 würde ich mich deshalb sehr freuen.


----------

